# help with ears!!!!



## 175dogo (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello my name is Dawayne, my boy, his name is diablo, is not a pit bull he is a dogo argentino but i come from a family that the only dogs we owned (up until we accepted a stray) was pit bulls i know and love the breed and for the most part the breed owners which is why i have come to you for help. I originally posted on a dogo board and no one steped in to help me and by reading previous post i came to the conclusion that most of the people on the board thought that their dog was better than any one elses and acted very mean to others whos dogs wernt pure bred (mine is which is not the issue at hand) and were just overall snooty and acted as if they were too good to assist a new comer to the breed. all of my other dogs ears were natural and so i have no experience with cropping but i did some research for vets in my area when i found one got pics of previous dogs that she did and they looked good i showed her pics of how i wanted diablo's ears cut and she said it was no problem well i went ahead and got his ears cropped and the problem arose when the bandages got removed i think his ears look all dicked up and i am very upset the vet says they will heal and turn out fine but im not so sure any help from people with experience would be greatly appreciated here are some pics not good ones cuz all i have is a camera phone please help, is the vet right or should i cut her ears to match my dogs so she can walk around scared for the rest of her life im so frustrated please help thank you


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

if you cant get the attachments to work try using photobucket, imageshack, or tinypic.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

175dogo said:


> Hello my name is Dawayne, my boy, his name is diablo, is not a pit bull he is a dogo argentino but i come from a family that the only dogs we owned (up until we accepted a stray) was pit bulls i know and love the breed and for the most part the breed owners which is why i have come to you for help. I originally posted on a dogo board and no one steped in to help me and by reading previous post i came to the conclusion that most of the people on the board thought that their dog was better than any one elses and acted very mean to others whos dogs wernt pure bred (mine is which is not the issue at hand) and were just overall snooty and acted as if they were too good to assist a new comer to the breed. all of my other dogs ears were natural and so i have no experience with cropping but i did some research for vets in my area when i found one got pics of previous dogs that she did and they looked good i showed her pics of how i wanted diablo's ears cut and she said it was no problem well i went ahead and got his ears cropped and the problem arose when the bandages got removed i think his ears look all dicked up and i am very upset the vet says they will heal and turn out fine but im not so sure any help from people with experience would be greatly appreciated here are some pics not good ones cuz all i have is a camera phone please help, is the vet right or should i cut her ears to match my dogs so she can walk around scared for the rest of her life im so frustrated please help thank you
> View attachment 6035
> 
> 
> View attachment 6036











This is the only correct rustic style Dogo crop in Argentina according to Dr Lavado of De Los Medanos criadero.
Dr Lavado taught my wife how to crop Dogos.
I can't give you any advice on your crop until I see pics.
We are located in CT.


----------



## 175dogo (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## 175dogo (Dec 12, 2009)

sorry couldnt get the pics to post here they are please help thanks


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

They look like he left too much of the bell.
It should have been a straight line cut.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

omg....

you poor thing, that vet didnt cut off enough bell thats why it looks so messed up, I would take her and have them trim that down and I would get my money back since she lied and said she was able to preform the procedure.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Is this the first Dogo you have owned? I've always been fascinated with the breed but never checked out any forums or ever had the chance to talk to anyone who owned one.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

My Dogos


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

oh wow, very beautiful sampson.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Aidan said:


> oh wow, very beautiful sampson.


Thank you, by the way I am Angel and Sampsn was a dog I used to have.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

ok Angel


----------



## 175dogo (Dec 12, 2009)

yea this is my first dogo like i said earlier i have owned mostly pit bulls and a mutt so this is my first one he is goffy and very lovable so you guys are in agreement on me that the vet messed my dog up now my question for you is how do i go about fixing the problem i cant very well just go have her cut more of his ears off can i, dont they have to heal first and what is she messes up his ears again or should i go to another vet how do i go about getting my money back correctly and not all vigilante like ill prolly have to have my girl freind do it cuz my anger will prolly get in the way of me being civil with this woman im so angry i hope i can do something to keep my boy from being all messed up looking i didnt get him to show him but i still dont want him to be all goofed up i love him even if he is but thats not the point so angry right now and oh by the way thanks for the help i knew i could count on the pit bull community not to let me down keep the advice coming thank you again


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

175dogo said:


> yea this is my first dogo like i said earlier i have owned mostly pit bulls and a mutt so this is my first one he is goffy and very lovable so you guys are in agreement on me that the vet messed my dog up now my question for you is how do i go about fixing the problem i cant very well just go have her cut more of his ears off can i, dont they have to heal first and what is she messes up his ears again or should i go to another vet how do i go about getting my money back correctly and not all vigilante like ill prolly have to have my girl freind do it cuz my anger will prolly get in the way of me being civil with this woman im so angry i hope i can do something to keep my boy from being all messed up looking i didnt get him to show him but i still dont want him to be all goofed up i love him even if he is but thats not the point so angry right now and oh by the way thanks for the help i knew i could count on the pit bull community not to let me down keep the advice coming thank you again


What you must do is #1 post the ears and see how they look when healed
or #2 Take him back befre it finishes healing and have him cut some of the curve off without touching the top.
Worst case scenario you get a pit cut.

Where do you live?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

By the way...there are many jack asses in the Dog forums but there are some nice people too. I post as Dragonmark on Dogo boards or Elysium.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello, this is Angel's wife, Christine and I am a veterinarian who is in the process of learning the fine delicate aesthetics of ear cropping. Looking at the pictures, it looks like there is too much of the "bell" (that is the lower part of the ear that cups around and is where most of the thick hard cartilage is). From the cuts I have seen and done, I do not know of any breed where this much is left but I have not seen them all.  What I suggest,is that you let them heal from about 2 weeks after the original surgery then post more pictures. Also, if you need to have the surgery "perfected", I do advise caution in how you approach your veterinarian. Do not go in and demand your money back and/or behave in an unbecoming manner. While I understand you will be upset if you need to have it repeated, remember to treat others as you would want to be treated. I am always willing and eager to make my clients happy to the best of my ability--unless they come in swinging. Just because you do not like the cut and we may all agree it is not a "Dogo" cut, it does not mean the veterinarian has not done many others without issue just this way. A true Dogo (and many of the mastiff breeds) ear crop is very "rustic" and most veterinarians have never encountered one and must go by pictures on the internet.  In which case, the DVM did not lie and gave you what he/she promised. Trust me when I tell you that we get so many people treating us like crap that you will get much more with a better attitude.


----------



## 175dogo (Dec 12, 2009)

i guess your right ill let it heal and post up more pics by then my anger should have subsided and i will be able to deal with the situation in a dignified manner thanks for all the help guys


----------

